
Tired of checking Hacker News every 5 minutes but don't want to miss anything? - maxsavin
https://www.hndetox.com/a
======
informatimago
Alternatively, irc://irc.freenode.org/#hn

------
dang
Can you please stop deleting and reposting? This is in the FAQ:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

A small number of reposts is fine, but deletion is for things that shouldn't
have been posted in the first place.

